# WHat is the minimum set of Punches you need for a sig P226.



## avrionis (Mar 2, 2012)

WHat is the minimum set of Punches you need for a sig 226 to do most jobs?


----------



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

honestly you really need just one punch. i use a very thin one to take out the pin that retains the hammer. other than that, most come out with use of my fingers or helping them with the small punch. good luck. if you have any questions feel free to ask anytime.


----------

